# Delaware state park sunday hunting



## big fish

I saw online delaware state park doesn't allow hunting on Sundays except waterfowl. I was wondering if anyone can confirm this because I know of people who have hunted pheasants on sunday and nothing was even said to them. 

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## garhtr

I'm not familiar with Delaware but some of the parks in my area have sections that are classified as State parks and some sections are classified as Wildlife areas and the rules "CAN" be different in the area designated as park vs Wildlife area. The Wildlife area normally has far fewer restrictions than the park. The online maps from ODNR can be helpful. 
Good luck !


----------



## onthewater

Delaware State Park is closed to Sunday hunting for everything but waterfowl. The only other thing you can hunt in Delaware State Park is archery Deer in certain areas. You can not hunt Pheasants, Rabbits, etc. in Delaware State Park ever. 
Delaware Wildlife Area is open to all hunting 7 days a week. The Park is on the west side of the reservoir and most of the Wildlife Area is on the east side. The wildlife area covers many more acres than the park and that is where your friends are hunting Pheasants as they release them there. Go to Ohio Div. of Wildlife site and you can download a map of the Wildlife Area.


----------

